# Pearson 323 as a Bluewater cruiser????



## MoonSailer (Jun 1, 2007)

My wife and I plan to retire next May and go cruising on our Pearson 323. Bill Shaw the designer describes the 323 as a rugged coastal cruiser. But I have talked with a sailer who took their's to Bermuda from North Carolina. Looking at the numbers the P323 compares well to many "bluewater boats". 
Anyone cruising with a P323??? right now we are only planning the east coast and bahamas. But who knows??


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

While not that familiar with the P323, I don't see why it wouldn't be usable as a limited bluewater cruiser. You might want to check out this *p323 website*.


----------



## rossir (Aug 11, 2006)

*here is a nice website for you*

Libations Too - Home

It's a blog about a singlehander in a P323 - sailing off the coast of Ca. He has some excellent post about preparing her for blue water.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

rossir-

good site with lots of good info for anyone looking at buying a used boat.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I've go really mixed feelings on this one. I think it is a borderline boat for blue water cruising. Kind of a STURDY coastal cruiser. Certainly tankage and storage are issues and the boat would need a lot of upgrades for a crossing but would be fine in blue water within a predictable weather window and moderately heavy conditions. Maybe it is just my bias, but one I get down to this size range in an offshore boat I like a full keel, blue-water design rather than an upgraded coastal cruiser. Note...my own boat has a fin and a skeg so I am open to this design in a larger boat. Close call. 
BTW...Bermuda to NC can be hairy or a duck pond. Has your friend been out in a full gale more than 24 hours from land? How does he report the boat does? What tactics are required? 
For the EAST COAST and Bahamas a 323 should be absolutely just fine!


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I concur with Cam. It's fine for coastal, but then so are Catalinas. Throw eight hours of cross-seas/wind versus Gulf Stream, 45 knots gusting 55, and I wouldn't give odds on keeping mast or rudder, unless you really know how to drive the boat in those conditions.

A more appropriate bluewater 32 footer?

Contessa 32 - Used Sailboat Market in Canada

And while not strictly bluewater in the opinion of some, these have logged a lot of safe sea hours in heavy weather:

Ontario 32 - Used Sailboat Market in Canada

It doesn't have to be a Wetsnail, is my point.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The SC31 is also a decent small bluewater capable boat.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Bill Shaw, the designer of the 323 and just about every other pearson out there today, once told My sailing club that no pearson was ready for blue water as it left the factory. Every one of them would require modifications to one degree or another to bring it up to what he would call blue water ready.

Having said that, the 323 is a very solid coastal cruiser that people have taken all over. For example, the bulwarks going forward are really and add safety. the other links also have good info on prepping the boat. Good luck.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"no pearson was ready for blue water as it left the factory."
That's certainly true. There's never been a Pearson made that had floorboards locked and secured over the bilge--as it left the factory.

How much else one might need and how one defines "blue water" safety, have been hashed to death in older threads.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

There are a lot of boats that were never designed as bluewater cruisers that can be used as such. Most will need some modification to make them seaworthy enough for such a prospect...but some are better choices for modification than others.


----------



## MoonSailer (Jun 1, 2007)

My biggest concern is water, Iguess I'll get a bladder tank as we only carry about 35 gallons. Honestly I am diacouraged. My wife said we'd go cruing 5 years ago. Now it is May 2009. I can't get excited as she might change her mind again. Also I am aware that I am getting older. I get tired more easily and have noticed that I am not as sharp. Even if she is ready to go I don't know about myself. Anyway the pearson is bought and paid for. I will get it ready for cruising and might go even if the wife changes her mind. I guess if the coastal goes well we might buy another boat for bluewater.


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

Pearson makes a damn good boat - the Pearsons built both Pearsons and Bristols - some of the boats are quite similar. I've taken Paloma deep into the blue and together, we've been through weather most sailors only read and speculate about. If you feel good about your boat and you are a good sailor - outfit her and go.


----------



## gusoliverbar (8 mo ago)

hellosailor said:


> "no pearson was ready for blue water as it left the factory."
> That's certainly true. There's never been a Pearson made that had floorboards locked and secured over the bilge--as it left the factory.
> 
> How much else one might need and how one defines "blue water" safety, have been hashed to death in older threads.


I just bought one and I will prepare for Bluewater. I chose the boat because that was the only issue I have to deal. Anything else is totally regular technology, instrulent, and parts.

At the specifications of the boat I found high comfort ratio 31 and great s.a. Displacement


MoonSailer said:


> My wife and I plan to retire next May and go cruising on our Pearson 323. Bill Shaw the designer describes the 323 as a rugged coastal cruiser. But I have talked with a sailer who took their's to Bermuda from North Carolina. Looking at the numbers the P323 compares well to many "bluewater boats".
> Anyone cruising with a P323??? right now we are only planning the east coast and bahamas. But who knows??


I went to the boat and bought on Spot for 18. 
Why? Encapsulated keel, skeg rudder and solid hull. Rigging in good condition, Sails great, great layout. I can go anywhere with it after preparation. All technology and upgrades would go for any boat in this category. I am confident it is great. Comfort ratio 31.84 capsize forma 1.71, beats many boats on those numbers.
Maybe you can't go anywhere, I chose the best cost benefit for a couple and guests in islanders.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

gusoliverbar said:


> I just bought one and I will prepare for Bluewater. At the specifications of the boat I found high comfort ratio 31 and great s.a. Displacement
> 
> I went to the boat and bought on Spot for 18.
> Why? Encapsulated keel, skeg rudder and solid hull. Rigging in good condition, Sails great, great layout. I can go anywhere with it after preparation. All technology and upgrades would go for any boat in this category. I am confident it is great. Comfort ratio 31.84 capsize forma 1.71, beats many boats on those numbers.
> Maybe you can't go anywhere, I chose the best cost benefit for a couple and guests in islanders.


You do understand that neither the Comfort Ratio or the Capsize screen tell you anything useful about the motion of a boat or its likelihood of it capsizing since neither of those formulas actually contain the critical factors which control either motion or capsize. That is why both formulas have been completely discredited within the yacht design science community for at least a decade or two. 

And while the 323 make a good platform to adapt to being a distance cruiser, some of your comments should be researched further. For example to a great extent the rudder post partially supports the skeg rather than the other way around. Similarly, additional internal structure will need to be added across the top of the keel since there is minimal transverse framing, and a very thin bilge encapsulation membrane, and so these boats have had some issues at the turn of the bilge. The only other knock on these boats is the vee-drive which makes it very hard to get to the stuffing box. 

Good luck with your project,

Jeff


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

If you are doing island hopping with passages within the range of a reasonable weather forecast (<5 days), I would think you would do fine. Anything beyond a few days, you would want a boat that can take a beating. As Jeff pointed out, that may require some modifications.


----------

